# Is it strange to run your binding angle -/+?



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

are you tall? youre probably bow legged. not trying to make fun of you at all but bow legged people usually have an inverted duck stance.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Im like 5'10"-5'11".....i walk with my feet perfectly parralel and i dont think im bow legged but then again i havent payed much attention to it.

Edit: just checked, am not bow legged....had 4 people comfirm this
Lol.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah i have no idea then. thats pretty odd.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

What do you mean by ollie stance? Do you mean the way you position your feet right before you ollie? That's really not a good way to translate your stance to snowboarding; you should probably think of using a "landing" stance instead.

Pretend you're on a snowboard and jump as high as you can, your stance angles should be similar to how your feet are positioned as you land.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you able to W sit (feet to the side)? Are you able sit indian style (legs crossed)? What is your stance width? Some people develope rotated hip joints as they grow. You could be like my friend that can't sit indian style to save his life and was using 0/0 angles when he was at 22" stance.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Ollie stance refering to how i pop my ollie and land it.

On mu skateboard my pop stance for a ollie had my back foot very positive almost parralel to the board and my front foot slightly negative, i gained a lot more hieght with ollies this way for some reason, and upon landing my back foot still on the positive side would land above the rear trucks and front would be around 0 degrees to maybe 2 degrees negative(u cant specificaly tell degrees on a skateboard so these are estimates.)

So i translated that to my snowboard, thought about keeping the fromt foot at zero but then thought about when i start learning swicth ill want the front and back foot to be as close to the same as possible, mirrored of course.


Ive riden my snowboard -/+ a couple tines on some kickers and i am very comfotable riding up to and landing tricks, when i set my board at 0/0 or +\- i start to lose comfort witch seems to affect my height and landings.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

@john doe: not sure what a "w" sit looks like but u can sit indian style no problems and have been to
The hospital numerouse times over my years of skateboarding and never once had any hip joint problems brought to my attention. As for my stance width its 21.5"


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

tj_ras said:


> Ive noticed everyone who has posted a setup on here has a 0 or + front foot and a +,- or 0 back foot.
> 
> I run my bindings -6/+9, is this odd to anybody?


Are you pigeon-toed when you are walking normally? If so, I can see why your stance might feel comfortable. Otherwise, it seems strange and inefficient to me.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

tj_ras said:


> Im like 5'10"-5'11".....*i walk with my feet perfectly parralel* and i dont think im bow legged but then again i havent payed much attention to it.
> 
> Edit: just checked, am not bow legged....had 4 people comfirm this
> Lol.





JoeR said:


> Are you pigeon-toed when you are walking normally? If so, I can see why your stance might feel comfortable. Otherwise, it seems strange and inefficient to me.


and the verdict is......

Strange!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's weird cause your knees will hit each other when you bend them a lot a smooosh your man parts. :dunno:


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Honestly my knees are yet to move past parralel to each other when squating in a landing. Granted ive hit nothing bigger then a 10ft kicker so far. 

My entire leg isnt faceing inward just my feet, knees stay perfectly straight ahead, but like i said when im off a board feet are straight ahead and knees are as well....


I was really hoping it wasnt just me lol


Only explanation i can think of is my ankles being broken multiple times cause them to be comfortable in strange positions?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

short answer: yes it is very strange.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

twin89 said:


> short answer: yes it is very strange.


Hahaha apparently. :[


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i bet youll be a lot more comfy if you change up your angles.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

have you ever tried to ride normal duck? how does it feel?


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea when i was last at the slopes i would do two runs and change my degrees just to see the affects, if it wasnt comfy id work my way down toward an even 0/0. I didnt go past the 15 degree mark -/+ and the only time i felt comfortable was wen i had my fromt foot negative and my back positive. 0/0 was the the only setup that was remotely comfy but still it just wasnt my comfort zone. (shrugs)


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

As everyone else said, strange. 

I'm just a little bit concerned about how you're going to land off of jumps or ollies. It seems to me that the knees wouldn't take the landings as well in that position (I realize you say it's comfy now, but they teach people to land with their feet pointed outwards when they jump in most sports).


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah brb DESTROYING my knees


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you just fucking with us? Cause I don't believe you ride like that, or I don't believe you walk normal.
So yeah chalk another one up for the weird.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Seriously not fucking with you lol. But i did set them to +3/-3 last night and hit the tramp to practice tricks, it was pretty wierd feeling at first but after a few hours it started to feel fine? Guess ill conform to the rest of u.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

To each his own. Do whatever works for you, but yeah, it's weird as hell. I'd WRECK my knees if I tried to ride like that.


----------

